# Help me choose between two conservative concerts programs



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

I'd like to attend a concert three weeks from now (the weekend right after block exam). There are two concerts that take place on the same day, one starting 30 minutes later from the other.

The *first* concert has
Ravel's Pavane
Debussy's Clair De Lune and Prelude blablabla Faune
with
Brahms' Ein Deutsches Requiem

The *second* is simply
a semi-staged version of Verdi's Il Trovatore

The second concert's hall has poor accoustics (probably will be mic'd) and is farther from where I live, but the first one has no cheap seats left.

Which one would you attend if you were me? 
Please vote!


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

I'd skip both.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Easily the first.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Trovatore. Even if you switched Ravel's Pavane for La Valse I still couldn't sit through the Brahms.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

The first one. 

Braham's Requiem is an excellent choice.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Go for the first one. It really depends on how good the performers are, but the first concert has a great program (I would especially look forward to the Brahms, ). If the Verdi's acoustics are bad, pay a little extra for some nice seats at the first concert. It'll be worth it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

What is the function of "conservative" in your title? 

There's no context for it. (Meaning that it is possibly intended to establish a context all on its own. It really can't.)

The concerts are different from each other. I'd chose the first one, largely because the second one is only semi-staged. But nothing to do with conservative or liberal or avant garde or whatever else.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

eorrific said:


> The *first* concert has
> Ravel's Pavane
> Debussy's Clair De Lune and Prelude blablabla Faune
> with
> Brahms' Ein Deutsches Requiem


^
I wish I was going to this... ​


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I'd be very interested to hear Ravel and Debussy myself. The Brahms Requiem is a great bonus.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

First one. Great music.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

That's an easy one for me as I love the Verdi. If the singers are decent.
Il Trovatore.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I would usually go for the Trovatore, but since the acoustics will be worse and will probably be mic'd, easily the first.


----------



## Mephistopheles (Sep 3, 2012)

Definitely the first. We have decided for you. Now do it!


----------



## tommaso (Sep 11, 2012)

The first. And I would leave after the break. Brahms is not so much to my liking. If there must be a requiem, it´s Mozart´s.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

I love Verdi, so I'd go to the second. For those less biased, the first would be the better choice.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

First one; there isn't any competition. Although, the second one would be a great experience and it depends on if will have another chance to experience something similar.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

If you like big tune romatic opera its' the verdi. It's quite a simple choice.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

The one in Texas


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

The first concert sounds awesome!!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

eorrific said:


> The *first*Prelude blablabla Faune


Um,

OF COURSE go see a work with one of the greatest flute solos of all time. :tiphat:


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Brahms's Requiem is so amazing. Definitely go for that one!


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Going to the first one. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

The first would be pretty much a dream concert scenario right there for myself, so it'd be a very easy choice for me.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

eorrific said:


> I'd like to attend a concert three weeks from now (the weekend right after block exam). There are two concerts that take place on the same day, one starting 30 minutes later from the other.
> 
> The *first* concert has
> Ravel's Pavane
> ...


Well, I'm sold on the first program simply because of Brahm's Requiem and it being closer to where you live. That said, going to the opera is great, what with being able to sit down with the libretto and observe the staging and acting performances. But what's the point of opera with bad acoustics?


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Um,
> 
> OF COURSE go see a work with one of the greatest flute solos of all time. :tiphat:


It was even more amazing (Prelude a l'apres...) heard live. 
The Brahms Requiem was a bit disappointing, it was too slow and droll, and the male soloist was straining at both ends (of his register).

Overall, a very enjoyable night.


----------

